# Online Website abstimmen



## Anfänger123 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich arbeite an einer Website und benutze dafür die IDE NetBeans. Zudem benutze ich lokal Subversion.
In Kürze werde ich die Website auf den Webserver hochladen. Nach und nach nehme ich lokal auf meinem Rechner Änderungen vor.

Was ist nun die Beste Lösung, die neuen geänderten Dateien mit den alten auszutauschen?

Ich könnte die neuen Dateien per FTP hochladen und dabei die alten Dateien überschreiben, aber diese Methode gefällt mir nicht so.

Gibt es Programme, womit sowas einfacher, schneller vonstatten geht?


----------



## SpiceLab (20. Oktober 2010)

Was spricht denn gegen den Upload per FileTransferProtocol?

http://www.filezilla.de/


----------



## Develope_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

Warscheinlich will Anfänger123 nur die geänderten Dateien hochladen. Eine entsprechende Funktion ist bei Microsoft FrontPage 2003 und Impression Web 3 vorhanden. Für NetBeans gibt es soweit ich weiß kein AddOn.


----------

